# What to use?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Hey everyone we're going to try and work on our added shelter next to the barn, sort of a run in type shelter, with doors on each end. It will be 16ft long, and about 6ft wide. THis is where I feed them, and also where they will start sleeping so we can use the 2 stalls for kidding.

We can't afford to do things around here the way we want until spring <a few bills will be paid off by then>. We just need something to get them through the cold months.
We're planning on using OSB across the roof, but what can we cover it with? I was thinking a heavy duty tarp, and then later I can pick up another one so we can double it up. I would also like to put OSB around the sides. 
And I will possibly block off one entrance with a pallet and pull tarp down to cover it and keep out drafts, so they can sleep towards the back of the shelter when it's nasty out. The front entrance I will probably pull a tarp down so it covers it half way, and on nice days I will pull it up.

Sound like a good idea? A friend of mine made her shelters out of OSB and tarp and they lasted her a long time. Sure they aren't all that attractive, but as long as the critters are dry and out of the wind -- comfy...that's all that matters to me right now.

Next spring we'll put Ondura roofing up which is what we have on the mini barn.

I'm going to go get the OSB today, since it's a BEAUTIFUL day out today, we can most likely get it done today after hubby gets off of work!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your right.... as long as.... the goats are nice and warm...and sheltered from the weather....it doesn't matter ....what it looks like.... :thumb: :wink:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Pam! I am hoping to pick up OSB today, the lumber yard near us can be a pain though, they don't like to help load, and all I have is an SUV so it had to go on the top. And they don't cut in half, if they did it could go inside with the ends sticking out. 
I'll bribe them hehe...
Otherwise, I could drive over to Lowes, they'd cut them in half for me to make them easier to load. 
My husband is usually off on Saturdays, but someone is on vacation and he may work. Plus it's supposed to rain tomorrow. 

Fingers crossed that we can get the roof on tonight, and I'll cover it with tarp. 
I think on the sides, I am only going half way up with OSB to leave room around the top for air circulation 

As much as they are eating the hay in the back stall they might be sleeping in there LOL Or at least until we need that stall in late Feb. for more kiddings.

The bad thing is, I have the girls feeder mounted in the run in, and with no roof, and the sun melting snow it is FULL of water....UGH...it'll be fun scooping out the water, but hopefully problem will be fixed soon!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome.... :wink:

Does the place you are getting the OSB from.. deliver...maybe ask... how much they'd charge.... that way... if they do and... it is reasonable ...you won't have to get them cut down or having to take them on your SUV...

Praying you can get it all together tonight...



> As much as they are eating the hay in the back stall they might be sleeping in there LOL Or at least until we need that stall in late Feb. for more kiddings.


 :greengrin:



> The bad thing is, I have the girls feeder mounted in the run in, and with no roof, and the sun melting snow it is FULL of water....UGH...it'll be fun scooping out the water, but hopefully problem will be fixed soon!


 Is there any way you can drill a hole in the bottom of the feeder...so it can drain...?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

It's one of those plastic feeders from Tractor Supply. It'll be okay I'll use a cup and get all the water out once we get the roof up. Hubby has the beams/support up, we just need to get the OSB up and I bought enough to do the roof, and a large tarp so they can go in there if they want tomorrow when it rains and hopefully stay dry  

Next week I'll pick up a few more for the sides and the ends, and I need to get another sheet for the stall door, just not sure how my husband wants to make the doors yet for the mini barn. 

Once we make sure it will stay dry I can build a hay rack next to their feeder.

We bought round rolls of hay about a month ago, and some were soooo big and soooo heavy we couldn't move them, so we had to take 2 of them apart and take some of the hay off so we could move it. An entire 8'x6' stall is completely filled from top to bottom with hay LOL We opened the back doorway up for them and they are eating a hole in it, it's sooo funny! It won't collapse on them because we have pallets supporting it like a box once you get in so far, but it's hysterical. Today, my young doe disappeared in a hole she made.... silly girl!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Way to go to your Hubby....  

it'll be nice when finished....you can paint the OSB it will last a long time... if you keep paint on it...... :wink: 

Wow.... that is a huge roll alright..... letting them have at it that is something....you just have.... to be careful... if they eat to much of it... and scour or poo and pee on it as they won't eat it if they do that....  

HeHe ...disappeared :laugh: that would be a site to see... :laugh: 

glad... it is safe enough... that it won't collapse on them.... :hi5:


----------



## Myakkagoater (Apr 10, 2010)

Take a drill and drill a few holes in the bottom of the feeder. I took an old piece of 4" PVC pipe and splt it with a skil saw. I mounted it with screw to the wall at a small slope. Put a few small holes in the bottom and no more rain or waterr problems in the grain feeder. And as far as purchasing a tartp. Try not to buy the blue tarps. They can't stand the sunlight for very long before coming brittle. The tarps that are brown and have like a silver back last forever. I have one on our chicken house that has been there for about 3 years. Still in great shape. 



my $.02
Tom


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks for the advice on the tarp Tom! We did get a blue one, but we plan on doubling up - blue was all our local store had, and we needed something cover it because of rain tomorrow. So when we're ready for the 2nd tarp we'll get what you recommended!
I may not have any more issues now with water getting into the feeder. WHEW!

We got all the OSB up on the roof except for a small 1/2 foot section. We have work to do on the sides but the roof was the most important thing. We still have to build the outter wall, it's just a frame right now, I'll probably buy 2 sheets of OSB and that should cover that part. 

Pam - I went out to trim feet while hubby and the kids started on the roof, and I did 3 of my does, and looked for my girl, Sweetheart.... I looked EVERYWHERE for her, and I couldn't find her! I was starting to get really worried! Everyone else was being nosey seeing what hubby and the kids were doing...but no Sweetheart! I looked back in the stall with the hay...no Sweetheart!
I came back around and guess who's butt was backing out of the hole in the hay? Yep...it was Sweetheart LOL!!!!! They have a hole dug about 4ft deep LOL!!! I don't worry about it caving in on them, the way it's set up is very sturdy. BUT since it's getting eaten down, like you said I don't want them soiling on it, so I am going to fix it and try to condense it as well. Anything they've been standing on will be used as bedding in their new shelter  
Good thing is they are used to this hay, and we always let them have access, so no worries about upset tummies. They can access it from the front stall, or they can come to the back stall door and get what they want. Eventually I'll have a hay rack in their new shelter and fill it up for them, I'm just not sure how I want to do it yet. 

I love these projects..when they actually get done! hehe...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh that would be terrifying ....not a good feeling... when you can't find them...
HeHe...Sweetheart....that would be so funny... to see :laugh: 
4 ft.... I think they are building a hay barn for themselves...LOL :laugh: 

Glad you are going to keep them out of it...yep... it doesn't take much... for the feed to get ruined.... Great idea for bedding... :wink: :thumb: 

I know what you mean.... it is alot of work and time consuming ...with the projects ...but... it is a great feeling with the outcome...and so worth the while..... :thumbup:


----------

